# "Rehoming fee"



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

So I have a 1.5 year old GSD Male (Wolf). Love him to death. I always wanted two dogs though, and now I have a nice house with a big fenced in yard, I figured it's time to a girl (pending wolf's approval . I don't really want to get a puppy per say, mb a girl that is already a year old. I think anywhere btween 1-3 is a good age for what I'm ready for. Wolf is neutered, I will not be trying to breed them or anything like that haha.

ANYWAY, So I have started my search. I have put in requests at local GSD rescue centers as well as have been scowering the 2 local humane societies. I recently started also looking at craigslist-and that's where I have noticed these "Rehoming fees". They seem a little crazy. I get posting a rehoming fee for your 2 year old dog of mb $100-$300, but most of the fees I'm seeing are btwn $500-$1000!! they will say- "I just can't take care of her anymore...but I want her to go to a good home. There will be a rehoming fee of $1000 to ensure the owner is serious"...

WHAT??? That is absurd. First off-most of the reasons they post for why they are getting rid of loving, awesome dog are super lame; "We moved and they don't let dogs here." "She is too much for us." "She doesn't get along well with our other dogs.".. to me that just shows you should have never gotten her in the first place. and now you want to give her to a good home, which is AWESOME, but then you slap this huge "Rehoming fee" on it. 

It's almost like they are just trying to make money. That is so sad. to treat an animal like a product like that...pathetic.


Anyway, if anyone knows of a GSD female btween 1-3 years old that gets along with other dogs, please let me know!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, those CL ads are just people selling dogs -- the scams associated with at that corner of the Internet are legion. It's a big problem in the south (maybe it's everywhere--I don't know). Some of these ads may be selling stolen dogs. Some are likely public shelter dogs (city pound) acquired for $80 that are being flipped for a profit, with no added value (training, rehab, vetting). Many will test HW+ in 6 months, if they haven't already because the flippers may not have the money to keep them on prevention.

Have you had any contact with the rescue about your application? If not, you might consider asking if they'd be open to a foster-to-adopt situation, where you foster dogs in need for them, until the right one comes along that you want to keep. It's a nice way to do some good for some dogs, until you find "the one."


----------



## Ryankappel (Jun 19, 2015)

I haven't yet. I have placed 2 applications in-they charge a little $20 fee to turn in the application which is totally fine. The two girls I'm interested are in different foster care programs. Their caretakers seem like really sweet people and are in no way trying to make money. I think it would be $150 if they select me as an adoption candidate. They take 3-4 weeks to process requests, so I probably won't hear back for a bit  Getting a good GSD is worth it, and again I will have to make sure Wolf and the new girl get along very well!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

"Rehoming Fee" seems to be the new Buzz word used lately to sell a dog, last year my friend said they "Rescued" a puppy while they purchased the dog from an ad in a local paper from a BY breeder. When I asked how did they "Rescued" it instead of just purchase it they said and I quote " The puppy looked so sad when we were holding him we decided to adopt him and give him a great home". There was no abuse there, puppy had first shots, deworming and looked well taken care of at 9 weeks. I think when people use "Rescued or Adopted" when they just buy a dog it's to make themselves feel better that they didn't bother looking into a rescue agency or a shelter first. 
Ps. I'm only talking about average folks that go shopping on line for a pet dog ( not someone who's looking for specific breed to purchase from a reputable breeder )


----------



## GSDCrazy1787 (Sep 26, 2015)

I think that is so sad. People would be willing to just buy a dog purely for profit. Like its a piece of furniture they bought at a garage sale and then try to make a profit on it. 

Dogs are living breathing animals that shouldn't be tossed around like some material object! How inconsiderate of people!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my female GSD on Craigslist for $200, which I thought was a reasonable rehoming fee. Now a days Rehoming fees are outright fees one could pay a breeder. As long as people pay it they will continue to ask for these large amounts. I don't agree with it--it's a selling fee period.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just like "Adopt" when breeders are Selling.....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Craigs List prohibits the sale of dogs -- (unless they are farm dogs) -- so people ask for "rehoming fee" and, yup, under the tag of "to assure a good home" uh huh.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually I have no problem with a rehoming fee as long as it is reasonable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just called a woman out on this local Facebook group where you can rehome pets. She wanted $400 for mutt puppies. The father was Shih Tzu/Bichon Frise and the mother was Chihuahua/Pomeranian. 

I said "You want $400 for mutt puppies? People can go to their local shelter and adopt a mutt puppy that has all of it's shots, is already spayed/neutered and they can save it's life for under $300. Your "rehoming" fee is ridiculous."

She replied "That's fine, they can go do that then." But then she deleted my comment and her's and blocked me from her post.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Actually I have no problem with a rehoming fee as long as it is reasonable.


I agree. I've seen rehoming fees of like $20-40 for cats. I don't know what I think is reasonable for a dog, I guess maybe around $100? But nothing that's on par with a rescue group or breeder price.

I know I shouldn't think this way but it almost feels like they're infringing on a different market if they charge a rehoming fee of $400. Like that is creeping into a price point territory where a cute puppy could be adopted from a rescue, only difference is where your $400 goes.

I could see a $100 or even $150 rehoming fee to determine if the new owner is serious being a reasonable thing, especially if supplies and a few favorite toys go with the dog, to lessen the new owner's initial cash outlay. If the real objective is to get the dog into a safe situation, that is.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have no problem with someone charging a rehoming fee to recoup the cost of speutering, HW testing, microchipping, updating the vax boosters that may be coming due, etc. -- in other words, sending home a fully vetted dog that needs nothing, and matching the rehoming fee to what they had to spend to get it ready for rehoming. That stuff can easily cost a few hundred bucks. Frankly, I'd rather they speuter the rehomed dog so that they don't attract wannabe puppy millers looking for purebred intact dogs to use as ATM machines. In my area, that's not what's happening on CL. They get whatever they can, with no vetting, no reference or vet checks, no home check -- they just want to hand off the dog in a parking lot for "cash only," with no paperwork whatsoever (no vet records either).

The other scam that happens on CL is they'll describe a dog in deplorable, awful conditions who needs to be "rescued" from the conditions -- conditions these creeps themselves created to draw sympathy for the dog! When you contact them, they'll send pix of a matted, skinny, sad dog on a chain, lying in mud -- and a demand for $500 if you want to get the dog out of that situation. We've offered to take custody of those dogs a few times, since they clearly can't afford to care for it, and it turned into an emotional blackmail scam once they knew they were talking to a rescue ("I'm just going to have my husband shoot it to put it out of its misery if you don't want to give me $500" or "my brother in law wants to pay me that much for him because he can breed him, so you have to pay me that much too"). If they have a functioning animal control agency, I forward screenshots to them to investigate, but mostly they end up being out in the boonies, in rural areas where it's perfectly legal to shoot your own dog to put it down, there's no animal control to enforce anything, and the sheriff doesn't care. I have a hard line in the sand about not allowing the rescue to "buy" dogs from those people to save the dog, no matter how hard it is to say no or how sad the dog's situation -- once they figure out it's a lucrative scam, they'll keep on creating more "sad dogs" in order to make money emotionally blackmailing rescuers and anyone else with a heart.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I have no problem with someone charging a rehoming fee to recoup the cost of speutering, HW testing, microchipping, updating the vax boosters that may be coming due, etc. -- in other words, sending home a fully vetted dog that needs nothing, and matching the rehoming fee to what they had to spend to get it ready for rehoming. That stuff can easily cost a few hundred bucks. Frankly, I'd rather they speuter the rehomed dog so that they don't attract wannabe puppy millers looking for purebred intact dogs to use as ATM machines. In my area, that's not what's happening on CL. They get whatever they can, with no vetting, no reference or vet checks, no home check -- they just want to hand off the dog in a parking lot for "cash only," with no paperwork whatsoever (no vet records either).


That's a really good point. I haven't seen this around here, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen (here or elsewhere).



Magwart said:


> The other scam that happens on CL is they'll describe a dog in deplorable, awful conditions who needs to be "rescued" from the conditions -- conditions these creeps themselves created to draw sympathy for the dog! When you contact them, they'll send pix of a matted, skinny, sad dog on a chain, lying in mud -- and a demand for $500 if you want to get the dog out of that situation. We've offered to take custody of those dogs a few times, since they clearly can't afford to care for it, and it turned into an emotional blackmail scam once they knew they were talking to a rescue ("I'm just going to have my husband shoot it to put it out of its misery if you don't want to give me $500" or "my brother in law wants to pay me that much for him because he can breed him, so you have to pay me that much too"). If they have a functioning animal control agency, I forward screenshots to them to investigate, but mostly they end up being out in the boonies, in rural areas where it's perfectly legal to shoot your own dog to put it down, there's no animal control to enforce anything, and the sheriff doesn't care. I have a hard line in the sand about not allowing the rescue to "buy" dogs from those people to save the dog, no matter how hard it is to say no or how sad the dog's situation -- once they figure out it's a lucrative scam, they'll keep on creating more "sad dogs" in order to make money emotionally blackmailing rescuers and anyone else with a heart.


And the thought of shooting a dog to put it down turns my stomach.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Mako's litter had a rehoming fee of $100. They had been wormed, had 1st set of shots, and the owner gave us a few days worth of the kibble they were weaned onto so we could switch them over and one of the toys that the pup's were used to to give them something familiar. Purebred albeit unpaired shepherds. 

They even offered to 1/2 the rehoming fee for me because I drove such a long way. So I could recoup gas costs. 

Oh, and yes the liter was posted on craigslist. That's not how I found them but I am sure a good portion of the pup's did find a new home that way. 



WateryTart said:


> And the thought of shooting a dog to put it down turns my stomach.


My family has had it's share of dogs that have gotten the 'old yeller' treatment. 

I actually prefer it to vet euthanasia. The dogs get to go in their favorite places, with the people they love, and they don't see it coming. No pain, not even the pin prick of a needle. No stress from being around the vet.

The last one of mine that was put down that way- had a brain tumor and he was fading fast. We popped him up onto the ATV. Took him out to the pond he loved to swim in. Helped him wade out into the water. Hand fed him chocolate cake and hamburgers. Then waited until he fell asleep in the sun. That's when we did it. 

He just took a nap in his favorite spot and never woke up.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LaRen616 said:


> I just called a woman out on this local Facebook group where you can rehome pets. She wanted $400 for mutt puppies. The father was Shih Tzu/Bichon Frise and the mother was Chihuahua/Pomeranian.
> 
> I said "You want $400 for mutt puppies? People can go to their local shelter and adopt a mutt puppy that has all of it's shots, is already spayed/neutered and they can save it's life for under $300. Your "rehoming" fee is ridiculous."
> 
> She replied "That's fine, they can go do that then." But then she deleted my comment and her's and blocked me from her post.


LaRen, just curious what breeds of dog are in your local shelters.

The practice of charging hundreds of dollars for mixed breed dogs, especially small breeds, is very popular on CL where I live but it is a seller's market because our shelters are @ 95% dog fighting breeds so adoption is not an option for many.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> Mako's litter had a rehoming fee of $100. They had been wormed, had 1st set of shots, and the owner gave us a few days worth of the kibble they were weaned onto so we could switch them over and one of the toys that the pup's were used to to give them something familiar. Purebred albeit unpaired shepherds.
> 
> They even offered to 1/2 the rehoming fee for me because I drove such a long way. So I could recoup gas costs.
> 
> ...


Something about that makes it extra heart wrenching. I can't articulate it. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> Something about that makes it extra heart wrenching. I can't articulate it. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you. It was several years ago but dang. I still miss that dog.

Out of curiosity - did you grow up around hunting or farming by any chance? 

It might just be a cultural thing. I'm in the suburbs now and people who grew up in 'civilization' have such a visceral reaction to the thought. I can't blame them either - they have a life time of associating guns with horrific violence as the majority of the exposure to them is what they hear on the evening news. 

Where as for me - the vast majority of gun death meant food for the table. My father instilled a lot of respect for the animal being slaughtered and how very very important it was to make the death swift and painless. Which for just about everything except for chickens and fish was a well placed bullet.

It's hard to do. I couldn't pull the trigger on my own dog. My significant other at the time did it for me. The only dog I had the courage to put down myself was my neighbor's border collie - after it had been mauled by her LSG. Sad day.  No way the pup could have survived it's wounds and it was suffering.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

The worst part about shelters around me is that they require dogs to be spayed/neutered before leaving no matter what the age of the dog. So people pay 300 to 500 for a neutered or spayed 8 week old pup


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you. It was several years ago but dang. I still miss that dog.
> 
> Out of curiosity - did you grow up around hunting or farming by any chance?
> 
> It might just be a cultural thing. I'm in the suburbs now and people who grew up in 'civilization' have such a visceral reaction to the thought. I can't blame them either - they have a life time of associating guns with horrific violence as the majority of the exposure to them is what they hear on the evening news.


No, but my mom did. I've learned that how I view animals and how she does are totally different. She was always so matter of fact about life and death on a farm.

I just react instantly and emotionally to the thought of having to do that to my own dog, and then I imagine how that would feel like such a punch to the gut.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Magwart said:


> I have no problem with someone charging a rehoming fee to recoup the cost of speutering, HW testing, microchipping, updating the vax boosters that may be coming due, etc. -- in other words, sending home a fully vetted dog that needs nothing, and matching the rehoming fee to what they had to spend to get it ready for rehoming. That stuff can easily cost a few hundred bucks. Frankly, I'd rather they speuter the rehomed dog so that they don't attract wannabe puppy millers looking for purebred intact dogs to use as ATM machines. In my area, that's not what's happening on CL. They get whatever they can, with no vetting, no reference or vet checks, no home check -- they just want to hand off the dog in a parking lot for "cash only," with no paperwork whatsoever (no vet records either).
> 
> The other scam that happens on CL is they'll describe a dog in deplorable, awful conditions who needs to be "rescued" from the conditions -- conditions these creeps themselves created to draw sympathy for the dog! When you contact them, they'll send pix of a matted, skinny, sad dog on a chain, lying in mud -- and a demand for $500 if you want to get the dog out of that situation. We've offered to take custody of those dogs a few times, since they clearly can't afford to care for it, and it turned into an emotional blackmail scam once they knew they were talking to a rescue ("I'm just going to have my husband shoot it to put it out of its misery if you don't want to give me $500" or "my brother in law wants to pay me that much for him because he can breed him, so you have to pay me that much too"). If they have a functioning animal control agency, I forward screenshots to them to investigate, but mostly they end up being out in the boonies, in rural areas where it's perfectly legal to shoot your own dog to put it down, there's no animal control to enforce anything, and the sheriff doesn't care. I have a hard line in the sand about not allowing the rescue to "buy" dogs from those people to save the dog, no matter how hard it is to say no or how sad the dog's situation -- *once they figure out it's a lucrative scam, they'll keep on creating more "sad dogs" in order to make money emotionally blackmailing rescuers and anyone else with a heart.*




It works for the FBI. That's why there is not much kidnapping of people for ransom in the US. Under no circumstances will a ransom be paid--even if the kidnapped person is murdered. This policy is tough, but effective.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

It depends on the people but I honestly think rehoming fees are just what dog flippers like to use to make some money. If they really were concerned for the dog, they'd do a home visit, screen and follow up after the adoption. I got both of my dogs for free and I still send updates to their previous owners.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> LaRen, just curious what breeds of dog are in your local shelters.
> 
> The practice of charging hundreds of dollars for mixed breed dogs, especially small breeds, is very popular on CL where I live but it is a seller's market because our shelters are @ 95% dog fighting breeds so adoption is not an option for many.


There are a lot of pitbulls and a lot of beagle or hound mixes at my local shelter, usually lab mixes too, but mainly pitbulls. I have only seen a couple of GSDs there.

Safe Harbor Humane Society - Available Dogs


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LaRen616 said:


> There are a lot of pitbulls and a lot of beagle or hound mixes at my local shelter, usually lab mixes too, but mainly pitbulls. I have only seen a couple of GSDs there.
> 
> Safe Harbor Humane Society - Available Dogs


Yes, that is something that drives up the market for mixed small breeds and backyard bred dogs, and the going prices. Shelters don't like to euthanize unadoptable dogs, but they create other problems in the process.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Yes, that is something that drives up the market for mixed small breeds and backyard bred dogs, and the going prices. Shelters don't like to euthanize unadoptable dogs, but they create other problems in the process.


You know I'm not a pit lover, but to be 100% fair, I have heard people in animal control talk about how a purebred or desirable mix will be adopted or pulled in a heartbeat regardless of the dog's temperament or even health, while perfectly adoptable pit bulls with good temperament will be left behind.

I get that "adoptable" is in the eye of the beholder, but I don't necessarily think it's fair to say shelters are keeping unadoptable dogs. There isn't a demand for the dogs, but objectively speaking many of them would be adoptable but for their breed type.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> You know I'm not a pit lover, but to be 100% fair, I have heard people in animal control talk about how a purebred or desirable mix will be adopted or pulled in a heartbeat regardless of the dog's temperament or even health, while perfectly adoptable pit bulls with good temperament will be left behind.
> 
> I get that "adoptable" is in the eye of the beholder, but I don't necessarily think it's fair to say shelters are keeping unadoptable dogs. There isn't a demand for the dogs, but objectively speaking many of them would be adoptable but for their breed type.


I agree. A dog of desirable breed or mix, with a "temperament" or health problem is more adoptable. The people have spoken. This is bigger than us. 


Regarding shelter temperament tests: 

1858-1999, 2 people killed by 2 shelter dogs, both wolf hybrids, 

2000-2009, 3 fatalities by temperament tested shelter dogs, 1 Pit, 1 Dobe, 1 Presa,

2010 - current, 33 deaths by temperament tested shelter dogs, 23 Pits, 1 Pit mix, 7 Bullmastiffs, 2 Rotts, and 1 husky.

To me, that speaks volumes about shelter temperament tests.


One more thing though, is this woman, who was a shelter director who opted to purchase a Collie for her autistic child rather than adopt a Pit from the many in the shelter. This, and her change of policy in temperament testing that resulted in many dangerous Pit Bulls being euthanized made her the target of those that preferred that these dangerous Pits be rehomed into family communities despite failing temperament tests. This woman felt compelled to step down after a multitude of threats to herself and her children. What does this mean to the community and those who would adopt? That Pits which should have been euthanized for failing temperament tests are now available and being foisted onto unsuspecting adopters to bring home to our family neighborhoods. 

The problem is very complex.

No fines for women accused of harassing former Humane Society chief | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I agree. A dog of desirable breed or mix, with a "temperament" or health problem is more adoptable. The people have spoken. This is bigger than us.
> 
> 
> Regarding shelter temperament tests:
> ...


I remember that story. I thought it was wrong that she had dedicated her career to helping dogs in need, yet she wasn't allowed to choose the dog that was right for her family. I don't believe in the idea of needing to accrue "rescue karma" to justify buying a dog, but if anyone has it, she would.

The temperament test issue is an interesting one. I've read pieces claiming that it is biased because it is inherently harder for pits to pass. Sometimes a test shows markedly different results for one group of subjects versus another because the test is unfair. Other times, a test shows markedly different results for one group of subjects versus another because one group is actually different. I will not make any claims about this test because I do not know enough about it or about dogs. I literally have no opinion regarding on which side this may fall. However, any test like that is going to have some controversy attached regardless of the quality. It may be a terrible test that isn't doing any dogs any good, or it might be a fine test that still has "false positives" (which any instrument will).

Putting temperament tests aside, it does appear to be true that two overall equal dogs are anything but in terms of demand if one is a pit and one is not.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I remember that story. I thought it was wrong that she had dedicated her career to helping dogs in need, yet she wasn't allowed to choose the dog that was right for her family. I don't believe in the idea of needing to accrue "rescue karma" to justify buying a dog, but if anyone has it, she would.
> 
> The temperament test issue is an interesting one. I've read pieces claiming that it is biased because it is inherently harder for pits to pass. Sometimes a test shows markedly different results for one group of subjects versus another because the test is unfair. Other times, a test shows markedly different results for one group of subjects versus another because one group is actually different. I will not make any claims about this test because I do not know enough about it or about dogs. I literally have no opinion regarding on which side this may fall. However, any test like that is going to have some controversy attached regardless of the quality. It may be a terrible test that isn't doing any dogs any good, or it might be a fine test that still has "false positives" (which any instrument will).
> 
> Putting temperament tests aside, it does appear to be true that two overall equal dogs are anything but in terms of demand if one is a pit and one is not.


I have heard that shelter temperaments tests are actually more suited to Pits as they are not as stressed by a shelter atmosphere, being handled by strangers, or being separated from their owners. But like you, this is not my area of experience although I want to say I think one of the people who stated this is a member here with extensive rescue experience. I could be wrong. I do know that there was a standardized temperament test that many shelters used and they are now beginning to discard it finding it lacking.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I agree. A dog of desirable breed or mix, with a "temperament" or health problem is more adoptable. The people have spoken. This is bigger than us.
> 
> 
> Regarding shelter temperament tests:
> ...


I stand corrected. I was just informed that the three day old baby that was killed by the Pit mix a couple of days ago is a shelter dog so the total number of fatalities by shelter dogs rises to 34 while the total of those by Pit Bulls now stands at 24 fatalities.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I know a lot about the S.A.F.E.R. temp testing protocol used by many shelters (developed by the APSCA's sheltering staff). A lot of pits who are not dog-aggressive tend to _ace_ it. It actually brings out a lot of their best attributes. It doesn't do anything to test the things that would worry me with them though (e.g., there's no "kid testing" or "crying baby sound testing"). There are obvious reasons why shelters may not be able to do that kind of testing. 

GSDs tend to do terribly on S.A.F.E.R. This breed gets stressed and falls apart in the pandemonium of a busy shelter. An aloof GSD who is a sound, stable dog will score poorly on some of the items _because _of being aloof. Not trusting strangers, being suspicious, etc. all gets marked down. The paw-squeeze part of the test tends to annoy many good GSDs--stranger bends over them, picks up a paw and squeezes it, and if they freeze and stare or jerk back the paw, they get marked down. If they interact with the rubber hand in the food bowl while they are eating, they get marked down too -- that stupid tool looks and smells like a flipping toy! 

If a GSD aces S.A.F.E.R., that often is a sign of a bomb-proof dog. Failing S.A.F.E.R. doesn't necessarily tell me much though--I need to see the item by item scores, know who did the test, and the quirks of how they administer it, and ideally see a video of it myself. Most of the staff administering it are minimum-wage kennel staff with very little dog expertise, so their conclusions are only as good as their life experience with dogs. I'd much prefer to see a video or take a dog out myself to evaluate.


----------

